# Asian Rib Recipe



## fmcowboy (Jul 21, 2009)

*FM’s Asian Ribs & Rub*
(as requested by Oneshot)

*Asian Rub:*
2 T Brown Sugar
1 t garlic powder
1 t onion powder
¼ t cayenne pepper
½ t gr. Black pepper
1 T Chinese 5 Spice powder
2 t Ginger powder
1 t salt (I like kosher)

*Rub glue:*
Soy sauce (very light sprinkling, don’t want to make salty)

*Asian Sauce:*
1/4 C honey
3//4 C hoisin sauce
1 t Sriracha (Asian hot sauce) Red w/ green top

*Directions:*
Put your glue on, rub your ribs, let marinate for 1 hour. Smoke at 225-230 for 2 hours. Spray with apple juice. After 1 more hour, remove ribs, place bone side down in heavy foil, mist with apple juice, wrap tight in foil, and back in smoker for 1 hour. After hour, remove from foil, glaze with your sauce on the bone side, then flip and do the meat side, back in smoker meat side up for 30 minutes. Re-glaze after 30 minutes Remove, let rest for 5-10 minutes, cut dem bones and enjoy. 
I used hickory chunks & chips soaked in water & apple juice overnight. I applied smoke for first 2 hours.

That was about it. They were a hit. Adjust the HEAT by changing amount of sriracha. These were not too spicy at all, just good.
If anyone makes this recipe let me know how it turned out. I just threw together ingredients that I thought sounded good together, so it’s my own concoction. Even the soy sauce instead of mustard or pam. Thanks!!
FM

Top rack was asian. Tender, juicy bones (2nd pic). Still getting hang of Q view.


----------



## oneshot (Jul 21, 2009)

FM, thank you very much for the recipe. If the weather holds out I'm gonna try those this week or weekend. They look sooooooo good.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jul 21, 2009)

FM - this looks great and has found a home on my to-do list - i might be a little constricted due to availability of ingredients, but will see what i can do.

thanks for posting it!


----------



## fired up (Jul 21, 2009)

Those look and sound delicious!


----------



## heliboydoesbbq (Jul 21, 2009)

AWESOME!  Now I can compete with my friend who made the Thai Black ribs.. and never gave me the recipe! AhA !!! thanks a bunch FM!!! 

CHEERS EARS!!

---> HBdBBQ


----------



## fmcowboy (Jul 22, 2009)

*TasunkaWitko:*

You should be abe to get any of those ingredients at the local market. Or most local markets that is.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jul 22, 2009)

i hope so - the 5-spice powder should be available somewhere, or perhaps i can put one together if i can find the components. 

the sriracha has me a little worried, but if i can't find it here, i might be able to find it on our next trip to great falls!


----------



## billbo (Jul 22, 2009)

FM those look and sound so good! Beautiful juicy ribs! Points for sharing!


----------



## fmcowboy (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks Billbo !

TasunkaWitko:

Is there any Chinese or asian restaurants in yoru area? Most of them have the sauce. May be able to ask for a little bit. I once asked the lady at Denny's if she had some paprika that I needed for a rub. It was like 1am and I forgot to pick it up earlier in the day. She came back with a few tablespoons in a to go cup. I figured that may be a strange request but she didn't miss a beat and helped me out. I tipped her well.  You could sub some tabasco or something as well, but sriracha does have a nice flavor under that spice.

FM


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jul 22, 2009)

i may give that a try, cowboy. we have one chinese resaturant in this town (a town surrounded by one hundred and 20 miles of NOTHING) and it is possible that they have it. the owners are actually clients of our instuance agency, so i can perhaps give them a call and ask them.

thanks for the idea!


----------



## werdwolf (Jul 23, 2009)

copied to the to do list!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## danbury (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm grilling some chicken breasts this evening and that glaze looked very interesting so I made up a bowl.  The only thing I did different was add a half teaspoon of 5 spice powder to it.  Man that stuff is good!!!


----------



## fmcowboy (Jul 23, 2009)

Danbury:

I bet that would be great on chicken. I had glazed chicken with a Hoisin base before and comes out great!!


----------



## danbury (Jul 23, 2009)

We just finished it off a little while ago.  Boy was it great!!!  A bit on the salty side because of the hoisin sauce, but I knew that as I use hoisin sauce in other things.  I followed your glaze recipe but added a little 5 spice powder.  Brushed a little on the grilled chicken when it was almost done being careful not to let it burn.  Thanks again for the recipe!!


----------



## fmcowboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Awesome. Yeah if someone who is new to Hoisin finds it a bit salty, you can cut the salt by adding a bit more honey and bit less hoisin.

At the Asian markets they sell a "sweet chili sauce". Man I tell you, you glaze something in that (its sweet with some spicy), boy I tell ya, heaven on earth right there.


----------



## av8tor (Aug 2, 2009)

Wow nice flavor indeed.  I used the sauce over Jeff's rub and it was awesome.  Next time I'll try your rub.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rons (Aug 2, 2009)

Sounds and looks really good!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Aug 2, 2009)

hey, FM - quick update:

i WAS able to get this sauce after all ~ i just didn't realize this was the stuff. if you would ahve said the mongolian chicken sauce (the first place i saw it was a mongolian grill), then i would have known what you were talking about!

many thanks ~

ron


----------



## tacman (Aug 2, 2009)

That is one fine looking set of ribs..... Am gonna have to add this to my to smoke list.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fmcowboy (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah, after seeing Oneshot make these with success as well, I am craving them again.

TasunkaWitko: Glad you found it!!!!


----------



## gruelurks (Aug 5, 2009)

Recipe saved! Yum!


----------



## succulentbbq (May 2, 2013)

Thanks for posting!  I followed your recipe last night on some chicken like some others had tried.  I added a little more Sriracha to increase the heat and also cut out some of the hoison sauce.  Absolutely delicious!!  Also interesting to see how much more available Sriracha is now compared to when this post was first created.


----------



## appwsmsmkr1 (May 2, 2013)

I also am saving this. This looks great!


----------

